# Triton $199



## TheDougOut (Jan 13, 2014)

Home Depot has dropped the online price of the Triton TRA001 to $199 through January 2014.

I purchased the router through Infinity Tools earlier in the month for $249, which included the free belt sander. Oh well.

I'm new to the routing world, and am in the process of putting together a setup to build cabinet door fronts and drawers for my kitchen.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Doug, welcome to the forum.

That looks like a good price.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Greetings James,glad that you joined the router forum Community looking forward to your participation.


----------



## Harvey Dunn (Oct 18, 2013)

Wow - that is the big unit for $30 less than the medium unit (3.5 HP vs 2.25HP) on Amazon.

If anyone has any observations about how loud it is or how well (or not) the dust collection feature works when mounted on a table, I'd like to hear them.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Doug.


----------



## KenM (Dec 9, 2007)

Still showing $249 here, online only and Sold Out.

Triton 3.25 HP Dual Mode Plunge Router-TRA001 at The Home Depot


----------



## TheDougOut (Jan 13, 2014)

KenM said:


> Still showing $249 here, online only and Sold Out.


It would appear that the special price was removed once they sold out. It was still available when I looked yesterday.

Along similar lines... I've been waiting to order the Kreg table from HD since the week after Christmas. I opted to go the route of the Kreg table because I had quite a bit of HD credit & gift cards to use up, and it appeared to be the best option they offered (another "online only" product). It finally appeared as "available" yesterday morning, so I quickly placed the order. Last night I received an e-mail that it's currently on backorder. Ugh! Just when I thought I was a step closer.

If it wasn't for the gift cards, I'd probably be ready to pursue the table setup offered by Infinity with the JessEm fence and Woodpecker plate.


----------



## Ashevar (Jan 23, 2014)

$199 on Amazon right now, Prime eligible. I can't post URLs so just search for Triton TRA001 and it's the first hit.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Ashevar.


----------



## richjh (Jan 14, 2013)

I paid $289 for mine on Amazon less that 1 year ago so $199 is a great deal. This router is not overly loud and I like the ability to adjust bit height from the top of the table using the included crank. My only complaint is the safety power switch design that requires the switch to be off position before the bit can be raised into the auto-lock position to be replaced. So I still have to get under the table to do this. I will bypass this switch at some point since I only plan to use this on a table. The dust collection port works well for me. I purchased the Bosch VAC005 hose based on a post I found on the forum and it fits the Triton dust port perfectly. I purchased a 4" to 2.5" reducer to adapt to my 4"dust collector. All parts were available on Amazon.


----------



## Sominus (Oct 4, 2012)

Amazon also has this for $199 as of this morning.


----------



## laserguy010 (Jan 13, 2014)

Hello everybody. Indeed they do! I had decided a couple of months ago to get a Triton for table use. Was just getting ready to order the Triton MOF001 today and was doing a Google search for best price when the link to Amazon turned up. $199 plus free shipping for the TRA001 is a GREAT price. :sold:


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

Well I got me one for 199.00 off Amazon. I think one of the differences is, it does not come with many attachments. OK for me since I just want it for a table.


----------



## Sominus (Oct 4, 2012)

I just pulled the trigger on one of these and the accompanying kreg table insert.. My table build is at the point where I need to put a top on it, and now I can actually start USING it!


----------



## Sominus (Oct 4, 2012)

I have a DW618 for handheld routing which does a really good job, but I think having a dedicated table router like the triton is going to make a big difference. I think the first things I need to make are a few shop jigs though... I'm getting tired of doing it the hard way!


----------



## laserguy010 (Jan 13, 2014)

The $199.00 models sold out quickly. As of this morning, they were on back order. For those that may be interested, Woodcraft has the fully loaded MOF001 clearance priced at $199 as well.


----------



## Harvey Dunn (Oct 18, 2013)

Why are retailers dumping Triton routers?


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I am glad to see several of you taking advantage of the sale. I wanted to but just didn't have the money to do it at this time. Beside I already have two Bosch 1617's so I am not in a bind, but the Triton would be really nice for making the raised panel doors.


----------



## Ashevar (Jan 23, 2014)

old55 said:


> Welcome to the forum Ashevar.


Thanks, I joined just to share that deal. Unfortunately it looks to be short lived but I managed to snag one in time. Next up is my router table project, I am taking a lot of inspiration from some of the threads here and am sure it will turn out well.


----------



## Salty Dawg (Jan 24, 2014)

Ashevar said:


> Thanks, I joined just to share that deal. Unfortunately it looks to be short lived but I managed to snag one in time. Next up is my router table project, I am taking a lot of inspiration from some of the threads here and am sure it will turn out well.


Thanks for the heads up on this deal, mine came in today.


----------



## Sominus (Oct 4, 2012)

UPS brought mine today... The table insert comes tomorrow, and I'll build the top this weekend. Who knows -- I might eve get to start building the fence if time allows...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The TRA001 is a very popular choice for table mounted use. The locking spindle with one wrench system works well but you can improve the ease of changing your bits with a Type 8 Musclechuck.

I am sure many of you are asking yourselves why I am so positive on the Musclechuck. The answer is simple: I tried a Musclechuck on one of my routers and was so impressed that I got them for all my routers. I urged John to build new Types to fit the Triton and Makita routers; now John is building Musclechucks to fit the early Tritons, Makita 3600BR and the Milwaukee 5625-20. Every time you use your router you will be delighted at how easy bit changes are.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I've only just noticed this thread and I just have to add my two cents worth, the Triton at $199.00 is so cheap compared to here in Australia that there is no reason not to add a MUSCLECHUCK which will turn a very good router into a superb one.


----------



## diyman (Feb 1, 2014)

I was able to pick one of these up during the sale. Need to upgrade to 3+HP for raise panel bits with back cutters.


----------



## Sominus (Oct 4, 2012)

My only problem with the musclechuck is that with two different routers (one for handheld use, one in my table) I need two. I don't have the shekels for two right now. :-(


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Be sure to use our link to save 5% on your purchase. It's not a lot... just a nice bonus for forum members.

Quick Change Router Chuck - Camless Router Chuck - Dewalt - Porter Cable - Festool - Hitachi - Bosch - Makita - Trend - Feud - Fein - Metabo - Carvewright


----------



## GerryR (May 15, 2009)

*Triton Routers for a Router Table*

I've been using the Triton 2 1/4 and 3 1/4 hp routers in a shop made router table for a few years. The table application is great, and the router has given me no issues, once we replaced the nylon raising screw with a metal one. (They all come with metal ones now). 

As it is a plunge router, there are some use limitations, but overall, I'm really pleased with their strong build and customer service. Don't think you can go wrong.:yes4:


----------



## diyman (Feb 1, 2014)

Mike said:


> Be sure to use our link to save 5% on your purchase. It's not a lot... just a nice bonus for forum members.
> 
> Quick Change Router Chuck - Camless Router Chuck - Dewalt - Porter Cable - Festool - Hitachi - Bosch - Makita - Trend - Feud - Fein - Metabo - Carvewright


Thanks for the tip on the 5% discount. I have not set my router up in the table yet. But I thought this router was very easy to change the bit with a single wrench and only a 1/4 turn or so?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Eric, the single wrench design of the Triton is easy to use. Until you try a Musclechuck you will not understand. Once you do try one you will not want to switch back.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

GerryR said:


> I've been using the Triton 2 1/4 and 3 1/4 hp routers in a shop made router table for a few years. The table application is great, and the router has given me no issues, once we replaced the nylon raising screw with a metal one. (They all come with metal ones now).
> 
> As it is a plunge router, there are some use limitations, but overall, I'm really pleased with their strong build and customer service. Don't think you can go wrong.:yes4:


Gerry has hit on an excellent point to keep in mind when reading reviews or asking for opinions. Triton recognized a problem with a nylon piece and corrected it--both for those who had the problem and in producing newer machines. Bosch had a problem with switches in the early 1617's, and if i bought one at a garage sale today they would still replace it. Mistakes happen in almost every type of design and manufacture, good companies tend to make it right. 

earl


----------



## plunger (Jun 21, 2013)

I just got a Triton TRA001 from Amazon for 25% off. $186.75 + tax. Woot!

Amazon is running an "up to 45% off on Woodworking Essentials" sale. The Triton was in the list of discounted items, but was one of the only items not discounted. A quick call to Amazon resulted in a $63 credit to my account!

Scheduled to arrive by Thursday... that is if UPS can get their act together.


----------

